# Finely a Heatian?



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_14018.shtml Idk how true this may be, but it says he will sign with the Heat.....



> First, the big fish left in the pond is Michael Finley. He is expected to name the Miami Heat as the winner for his services. The sides are believed to be close to a 3-year deal at the MLE which will keep Finley in South Beach


I'm not getting amped just yet, I'm waiting till I see it on Realgm or some site like that.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's still all speculation until it's final. Popovich said just yesterday that he would be surprised if Finley didn't end up in Phoenix.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, I also heard that word is him and Nash arent that great of friends, and Minny is still a possible team, we just have too wait and see.


----------

